# Is cornish Rep advertised...



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Guys,
Is the post for Cornish Rep been posted as I am getting a few requesting meets now with the good weather. (4 this week)
I do think it would be nice to show the vacancy so peeps may apply for it.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

My husband and I would be more than happy to take over!

How do we apply?


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

If you are members I would say you just have Carly :arrow: :wink:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

We are - have just added info to my sig!

Anyone I need to notfiy? TTOC presumably! LOL


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hey Carly , you have PM


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

So do you!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

carly said:


> So do you!


Carly (and Rob!), you have a PM


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

nutts said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > So do you!
> ...


And now you do!

Thanks


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Nicely timed reminder Gordon....


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Barry,... :wink: 
Thats all it took mate, the TTOC were probably getting to sorting out the wording for it...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Rad TT said:


> Barry,... :wink:
> Thats all it took mate, the TTOC were probably getting to sorting out the wording for it...


Thanks for that Gordon.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Rad TT said:


> Barry,... :wink:
> Thats all it took mate, the TTOC were probably getting to sorting out the wording for it...


Not quite but they are mega busy with the national event, its going to be busier and better than ever. I hope you can make it


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

nutts said:


> Rad TT said:
> 
> 
> > Barry,... :wink:
> ...


No probs mark, a little play on words there, love to at the TTOC... :-*


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Rad TT said:
> 
> 
> > Barry,... :wink:
> ...


Very true barry, shame on me for thinking otherwise, and no I cant make the event.. :-*


----------

